# HELP! My tegu went wild!



## Scott M (Aug 10, 2020)

So I've had my b&a tegu for awhile now and I thought I had him tame. He'll be a year old in August. He would come to me when in his enclosure, come to me when I called him (even outside off any leash), climb on me and even my daughter, and would even stand on my shoe and reach when he wanted picked up. One day I put him in the kiddy pool (like I always do about once every 2 weeks) and where it had rained it was a bit deeper and he went under, swam a bit, then I got him out. All the sudden he went bizerk and started attacking me over and over violently. I've never seen such aggressive behavior from him. Now I can't even hardly get him out of the enclosure except to clean and my wife has to help me since we have to use a cage to transport him. He's not eating much and bites and lunges all the time. I feel our trust is broken with him now and even if he trust us, I don't think we'll ever be able to trust him again esp around our daughter. I'm almost positive it's just guberty but what do I do to gain our bond back? How long will this last? Where could I sell or trade him since he's now seen as a danger to our daughter? I'm a bit lost here...


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 10, 2020)

Sounds like puberty like you say and the fact that you disturbed his lovely swim.

Patience and persistence not to let him rule the roost.

Put an old shirt in his viv if he hasn't already and go back to basics, get him back used to you without actually touching him and build on that


----------



## Emma Townsend (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi! I just read about this on multiple sites a few days ago and apparently it’s called “guberty!” It’s like tegu puberty and unfortunately it can last a few months! It happens a lot from what I have read and it is just a passing phase don’t worry!


----------



## CindyB (Aug 12, 2020)

I am brand new to having a tegu so admittedly I'm still learning. But I'm not brand new to pets in general, and if I had a pet that suddenly one day started being aggressive, plus isn't eating, I think my first instinct would be to take him to the vet. I'm aware of guberty, but wouldn't that come on gradually? I don't know, sudden changes in a pet's behavior just says medical issue to me. Just my two cents.


----------



## SERPENTKINGSATAN (Aug 12, 2020)

Scott M said:


> So I've had my b&a tegu for awhile now and I thought I had him tame. He'll be a year old in August. He would come to me when in his enclosure, come to me when I called him (even outside off any leash), climb on me and even my daughter, and would even stand on my shoe and reach when he wanted picked up. One day I put him in the kiddy pool (like I always do about once every 2 weeks) and where it had rained it was a bit deeper and he went under, swam a bit, then I got him out. All the sudden he went bizerk and started attacking me over and over violently. I've never seen such aggressive behavior from him. Now I can't even hardly get him out of the enclosure except to clean and my wife has to help me since we have to use a cage to transport him. He's not eating much and bites and lunges all the time. I feel our trust is broken with him now and even if he trust us, I don't think we'll ever be able to trust him again esp around our daughter. I'm almost positive it's just guberty but what do I do to gain our bond back? How long will this last? Where could I sell or trade him since he's now seen as a danger to our daughter? I'm a bit lost here...


I harbor and adopt tegus snakes and other reptiles and this behavior is not uncommon for growth spurts but to regain the bond you once had you must consistently handel him (even if you get bitten) until he remembers that you're there to help him not hurt him. This however takes time and patience to accomplish, best of luck to you, SERPENTKINGSATAN


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 12, 2020)

CindyB said:


> I am brand new to having a tegu so admittedly I'm still learning. But I'm not brand new to pets in general, and if I had a pet that suddenly one day started being aggressive, plus isn't eating, I think my first instinct would be to take him to the vet. I'm aware of guberty, but wouldn't that come on gradually? I don't know, sudden changes in a pet's behavior just says medical issue to me. Just my two cents.



In all my pet experience...... I've never experienced an animal suddenly become bizerk and violently aggressive due to a medical conditions......... Defensive aggression yes but not as described above.
I also believe that puberty in any animal can almost show its self over night not always aggressively though.

Alpha sometimes forgets our bond after a long sleep and takes a little bit of work to take the grump out of him and remind him he has boundaries.


----------



## Debita (Aug 12, 2020)

Agree with Alpha. I wouldn't rush to the vet yet. This behavior is typical of puberty and it can last many months. When my male was almost 2, I put him outside in a sunny spot where I thought he'd bask and relax. When I went to remove him, he threw a complete snit-fit including biting lunges, death rolls, and whipping. He was pissed off that he had to leave his vacation spot. Once we got him back in, he was broody for a short time. It didn't last long, not like how long it originally took to tame him. The good news is that you know the other side of his nature....he'll return to it, but it could be awhile. They're all different. 

Tegus aren't for kids. They can't read the body language of anything and it's important that you do that with Tegus. She'll def get bit at some point - it will be your fault.


----------



## Wickedtactical (Aug 12, 2020)

Scott M said:


> So I've had my b&a tegu for awhile now and I thought I had him tame. He'll be a year old in August. He would come to me when in his enclosure, come to me when I called him (even outside off any leash), climb on me and even my daughter, and would even stand on my shoe and reach when he wanted picked up. One day I put him in the kiddy pool (like I always do about once every 2 weeks) and where it had rained it was a bit deeper and he went under, swam a bit, then I got him out. All the sudden he went bizerk and started attacking me over and over violently. I've never seen such aggressive behavior from him. Now I can't even hardly get him out of the enclosure except to clean and my wife has to help me since we have to use a cage to transport him. He's not eating much and bites and lunges all the time. I feel our trust is broken with him now and even if he trust us, I don't think we'll ever be able to trust him again esp around our daughter. I'm almost positive it's just guberty but what do I do to gain our bond back? How long will this last? Where could I sell or trade him since he's now seen as a danger to our daughter? I'm a bit lost here...


Sounds like somewhere along the line he lost his trust in you! Remember what your dealing with. I'm glad he hasn't grabbed your child by the face. Did he warn you with body language first?


----------



## Wickedtactical (Aug 12, 2020)

First, puff up an hiss standing tall?
Second, whipping tail back and fourth?
Did his body temp. drop below 89 ?
Remember a cold Tegu is a flighty Tegu! Temperature is everything!


----------



## Mikeiam (Aug 13, 2020)

Scott M said:


> So I've had my b&a tegu for awhile now and I thought I had him tame. He'll be a year old in August. He would come to me when in his enclosure, come to me when I called him (even outside off any leash), climb on me and even my daughter, and would even stand on my shoe and reach when he wanted picked up. One day I put him in the kiddy pool (like I always do about once every 2 weeks) and where it had rained it was a bit deeper and he went under, swam a bit, then I got him out. All the sudden he went bizerk and started attacking me over and over violently. I've never seen such aggressive behavior from him. Now I can't even hardly get him out of the enclosure except to clean and my wife has to help me since we have to use a cage to transport him. He's not eating much and bites and lunges all the time. I feel our trust is broken with him now and even if he trust us, I don't think we'll ever be able to trust him again esp around our daughter. I'm almost positive it's just guberty but what do I do to gain our bond back? How long will this last? Where could I sell or trade him since he's now seen as a danger to our daughter? I'm a bit lost here...


Had my tegu tame and he actually got loose in my it vent from a vent the owner of the house left uncovered under the bathroom sink And she came back out for food and I got her but she was just as u explained . So I went back to basics and I got her to understand that without me she can’t roam she can’t get food and that she basically needs me , after two months she is back to her sweat self , yes it’s kinda scary now when she’s on my shoulder but she’s never bit me only snapped at me when my fingers smelt like her food . But I hold her everyday and if I don’t I always go in my lizard room and interact with her (rub her chin and belly) . Make sure ur not only interacting with her when u feed her she’ll start to see u as only a source of food and prolly start charging for ur hand soon as u enter her cage and I found it best to feed outside the cage that way when u go to grab her out she doesn’t see u as food but more as a way to get her to her food .


----------

